# 1448 Transom workaround



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I recently purchased a grizzly 1448. The boat is in good shape, and I hate to have to do anything to it, but my motor is a short shaft and the cavitation plate lays about 2.5 inches above the bottom of the transom. I would love you guy's opinions on the best fix for this problem. The new version has a 17.5" transom versus mines 20.5" 

Some options I have thought of: 
- Get a long shaft motor/ lower unti
- Get a spacer for the existing motor to convert it to a long shaft
- Have a welder down the transom and re-weld it
- Add a jack plate to lower the motor
- add more set-back to the motor 
- add a compression plate (possibly?) 

The less money I have to spend the better. I would also prefer to maintain as much of a shallow draft as possible, but I know the boat isn't exactly a technical poling skiff. 

Anyway, would love any suggestions or experiences. 


















My transom 

















New versions transom 

















Any thoughts on how to proceed with the boat? I do not want to sell the motor, as I couldn't get anywhere near what the motor is worth to me from another buyer. (motor is a late 80s model, in brand new condition) Anyone had a similar dilemma?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Cut transom or install a Vance DDPL6375 6'' Setback Drop Down Plate. The Drop Down plate allows the engine of your boat to be dropped down into the water instead of raised.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Try a 4 bladed power tech?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Setback seems like the cheapest option. You can use aluminum and make your own. The problem trying to go lower is the transom may get in the way of the tiller arm and any fuel/ electric hoses and wires coming out the front of motor. 4 inches would probably work and add a compression plate to hold more water around the prop.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Try a 4 bladed power tech?


 Forgive me for my inexperience when it comes to props, but what would a 4 bladed prop do to fix my problem with the propeller not gaining traction due to being out of the water?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Ferrulewax said:


> Forgive me for my inexperience when it comes to props, but what would a 4 bladed prop do to fix my problem with the propeller not gaining traction due to being out of the water?


It allows the motor to run much higher than normal. This stick is flush against my hull bottom.


----------

